# Manage my Kindle page



## mamaijee (Apr 4, 2016)

When I return Kindle Unlimited books I go to Manage Your Content and Devices pages and select each book to return it.  How can I select a bunch of books and give one command to return all.  Its tedious to do one by one

Thank u


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

mamaijee said:


> When I return Kindle Unlimited books I go to Manage Your Content and Devices pages and select each book to return it. How can I select a bunch of books and give one command to return all. Its tedious to do one by one
> 
> Thank u


I don't have KU, but I can work with up to 10 books at a time under Manage Your Content and Devices/Borrowed. When I click "Select" to the left of any title, 3 boxes automatically show up at the top of the list: Deliver, Delete, or Deselect All. Select up to 10 titles and then click Delete at the top.

I don't know if that helps you, but if the process is different for KU books, I'm sure someone will be along soon to give you better instructions.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> I don't have KU, but I can work with up to 10 books at a time under Manage Your Content and Devices/Borrowed. When I click "Select" to the left of any title, 3 boxes automatically show up at the top of the list: Deliver, Delete, or Deselect All. Select up to 10 titles and then click Delete at the top.
> 
> I don't know if that helps you, but if the process is different for KU books, I'm sure someone will be along soon to give you better instructions.


Yep.

Just use the left drop down that is set to books by default. The next item in that drop down is kindle unlimited. For those with KU its a separate item there in the first drop down. Then just check mark them all and click the delete button. Now I never returned a KU book from that page so I assume delete means its gone from the archive and returned. I usually just do that from my kindle itself in the KU section or on amazon in "Your Kindle Unlimited", which is a drop down under "Your Account"

Its pretty fast though to just hit the return button from the kindle in the KU section.


----------



## mamaijee (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you very much.  When I went to my account and went to KU I could do it at one go from there
Appreciate the help
mamaijee


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

mamaijee said:


> Thank you very much. When I went to my account and went to KU I could do it at one go from there
> Appreciate the help
> mamaijee


You're welcome! Glad we were able to help you figure it out.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

You can return them more easily on your Kindle or Fire than going to the Manage.. page: go to the Kindle Store, click Kindle Unlimited link, and at the top there should be a banner with a link to 'View My Kindle Unlimited Books'. Then it is just one tap to remove each item.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

When you're looking at your KU books in MYC&D there's an option to filter the display to just returned KU books - so you know which ones you've read.

By 'deleting' rather than 'returning' the books, it's possible they disappear from MYC&D altogether and don't show up there. So it depends on whether you want that option as to whether it's worth the bother of 'returning' one by one.

Since you can only have ten 'unreturned' books at any one time, it's never going to be that big of a job doing them one by one, even if you want to return all ten at the same time. I prefer to have that list of 'returned' books.


----------

